# "Am I a real cowboy now?"



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 6, 2007)

So a few months ago Loren discovered the "Cowboy Spur". He just had to have some. Well, they were all too big. Spurs aren't meant for a 3 year old! The other day we were in a feed store and there in a glass case was a pair of small brown spurs. "are those my size mommy?" Loren asked. "I don't know. You will have to ask." The 2 employees working the counter never noticed the 3 foot something little boy waiting patently for them to notice him. "Say, 'Excuse me' loud enough for them to hear you." I whispered to him.

"Excuse me?" Loren said in a loud buy timid voice.

"Yes, can I help you?" they noticed him! Yeah!!

"Are those childâ€™s spurs?" Loren pointed to them through the glass.

"I am not sure. Would you like to try them on?" the lady replied.

"Yes I would, thank you." Loren said very politely. I almost fainted at just how confident he was about getting what he wanted from a stranger. He lifted his little foot up and she slipped the spur on. It fit!!

"Can I get them mommy, please?" Loren was so excited. I didn't even ask about the price. I just said sure and bought them for him. We went home, put them on and he got all dressed up to ride Slick. I told him he could not touch his pony with them or he might take off with him. He understood and could hardly wait to jump on Slick and ride off into the sunset like a real cowboy. Unfortunately, I would not let him ride, only get his picture taken without his helmet on. He didn't like that much, but too bad. Mommy rules are rules.

Later that night, he told his daddy he was a real cowboy now and was going to sleep with his spurs on. :new_shocked: We though otherwise. Even real cowboys don't sleep in spurs.


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, if those aren't the cutest pictures EVER, I don't know what are! What a handsome lil cowpoke, ya got there! Those pics are worthy of a frame and hanging up in the "bunkhouse."

I think you were right about sleeping in spurs. Falling asleep might not be much of a problem, but the wake-ups are heck!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 6, 2007)

Now now, it's don't SQUAT with your spurs on, not don't sleep in them! :bgrin Those are so adorable it isn't even funny. I swear I'm coming out to Montesano on the 24th even if I'm the only one there just so I can meet you guys! Loren is the cutest thing ever with his "Please" and "Yes ma'm"s. Can I try one of your saddles and your cowboy on Kody? Please oh pretty please? He is definitely the must-have accessory of the season for every fashionable little pony.



:

Leia


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 6, 2007)

now if i could have a boy like Loren, i wouldn't mind having a boy



: - but since i am all done i will have to hope for a grandson like Loren :bgrin

he isn't by any chance looking for another granny is he?


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Feb 6, 2007)

those are ADORABLE pictures!!


----------



## nootka (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, these are great pics!!!






Loren needs to meet my little boys at Sea Tac...we'll bring Mouse's saddle and Loren can show 'em how it's done. *lol*

That is just too cool.

Thank you for sharing and I think Loren's awesome (his horses are pretty darn great, too!)

Liz M.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Feb 6, 2007)

So nice to see Slick...I miss that boy!


----------



## Reble (Feb 6, 2007)

Great memories in the making.



:

I am sure we would all agree http://equusite.com/

You would have my 2 / 10's

Loren you are one handsome cowboy



:


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh My! Those are the

most precious pictures.

They are the kind of pictures that will

be cherished. Just melt your heart.



:

~Sandy


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Love the pictures. Reminds me of pictures that my mother used to take of me!


----------



## bonloubri (Feb 6, 2007)

Reble said



> Great memories in the making.I am sure we would all agree http://equusite.com/
> 
> You would have my 2 / 10's
> 
> Loren you are one handsome cowboy





I agree.....Equusite picture


----------



## GMAMINIS (Feb 6, 2007)

AWE!!!



:



: SO SWEET. HE IS THE CUTEST COWBOY I HAVE EVER SEEN!



:



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok! Those pics are by far my most favorite ones yet of my 2 favorite boys! You're a super mom! :aktion033: Equusite :aktion033:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Feb 6, 2007)

Awwweeeee



: , how adorable! They both sure look happy!


----------



## stormo41 (Feb 6, 2007)

That is too darn cute!!!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Feb 6, 2007)

Theres my favorite cowboy Wow does he look great. God Bless him Shelly and you for being such a good mom.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 6, 2007)

What a handsome little cowboy!! He is just the cutest - he even has the gun/holster, lariat and the works!!

Looks like he takes his job of being a cowboy quite seriously! I agree - Equuisite!

Thanks so much for sharing your little cowboy's pictures with all of us! He is just precious!!

Now Tony, many of us would LOVE to see:



Tony said:


> Love the pictures. Reminds me of pictures that my mother used to take of me!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 6, 2007)

What an adorable picture and what a good Mom you are. He'll remember those some day in the far distance future. I still have the child spurs I used. They're hanging on a wall for decoration now. Great memories!


----------



## Joyce (Feb 6, 2007)

You are a REAL COWBOY now and just the cutest pictures I've seen in a long time.

Joyce L


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh...I LOVE it!!! great photos and great stories...I always look forward to your stories about your little one and his horse



:

lis


----------



## RallyZ (Feb 6, 2007)

qtrrae said:


> What a handsome little cowboy!! He is just the cutest - he even has the gun/holster, lariat and the works!!
> 
> Looks like he takes his job of being a cowboy quite seriously! I agree - Equuisite!
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.




:

He's all ready to head out on a roundup.

Look out John Wayne. :xreiter: :xreiter:


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 6, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> now if i could have a boy like Loren, i wouldn't mind having a boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A boy can never have too many grannys!!



:


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh my Goodness!!!! That has to be the cutest thing I ever saw! Loren really seems to be a wonderful little boy. I'd love to meet you both one day...


----------



## Candleliteranch (Feb 6, 2007)

Those pictures need to be framed! wonderful kid you have there!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 7, 2007)

Aww geez..He could not be any cuter, you must be very proud.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 7, 2007)

Hay, we got moved! Cool!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2007)

Those pictures are super-adorable!!



:


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Feb 16, 2012)

That is the sweetest story and picture ever!!!!


----------

